# Non anonymous embryo adoption



## ALFONSIE (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi All

I was wondering is any-one else is or has ever been in my position.  I am (a young ) 49 year old who is still unwilling to give up on the prospect of ever becomming a mother.  To date I have had clomid treatment for 6 months, 6 filed IUIs and 5 failed IVFs.  I am currently single and not eligible to adopt because of where I live.  I would love to adopt an embryo and have already been to Barcelona in regard to this. Unfortunatley I  am experiencing great  difficulty with anonymous donation and it's implications for the future should I be successful.  Ideally  I would like to be able to provide information on his/her biological backround and open to the possiblity that he/she may meet their parents in the future if they felt the need too.  Does anyone know if there is way that I can do this?

Thanks for taking the time to read this post.  I Hope to get at least one reply as I feel like the oldest to be mother out there  and the cut off age in IM is 50 years.


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Alfonsie

I have researched DE treatment in Russia and me and husband are going to our first appointment on 24th this month at AVA Peter in St petersburg, I know they advertise embryo adoption on their website-and I know they treat single women - Im not sure how much they are willing to tell you about the donors though- Ive been doing research on many clinincs in many countries and its only in the USA  you can know and be in touch with the donors - but its Soooooo expensive over there.

Happy research

karen x


----------



## ALFONSIE (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Karen,

Thanks for that it is nice to know that I am not alone in my search.  It sometimes  felt like I was going round in circles.  Wishing you and your husband the very best of luck in Russia.  let us know how you get on. 

Alfonsie  x


----------



## dillydaydream (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi Alfonsie, I have just posted a similar question, regarding non-anonymity that is. For the same reason. It's not about knowing the donor so it gives more information on who to choose, but about the child being able to find its genetic origins. I feel sure that European law will change in this regard, as the adoption laws changed in 1975 in the UK. However, I do not have time to wait. I was thinking, it may be that the clinics keep records of names, but do not release them, however, that may still be a non-starter as we can't be sure we could ever have the right to the information.


----------



## MrsBunny (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Alfonsie and Dillydaydream

I don't know of anywhere that you can get non-anonymous embryos, but I do know that there is a sperm donor clinic in Denmark where they offer sperm from donors that either want to stay anonymous or can be 'open' - where it is possible for the child to find out about them when they reach a certain age (I think). I sent a PM to someone else about this so I'll dig it out and send it to you both.

I can quite understand your thoughts about not being able to tell a child anything about its origins - we may be having adopted embryos if our tx at IM next month doesn't produce any viable embryos (we're having PGD too) and it's something that keeps coming up in my head. It's difficult for us older ladies not to panic about things like this when we feel time is running out.

love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------

